# At what age?



## K2007&2012 (May 25, 2012)

Hello, I was wondering, If you bought a car in Cairo, Egypt, from an owner (not a dealer) and you wanted to switch the car title to your name how old would you have to be? I was told you have to be 21 years old to put the car title in your name. I also was also told that you could not resell the car unless it was in your name (which to me is legit) but I don't think you have to be 21 so I would like to know how old you really have to be. I don't like to be lied to so I just want to know if I am. Please and thank you!
K2007&2012!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum

I know an 18 year old with a car.. one would presume it's in his name simply because who would buy a car from someone when you couldn't put your name on the titles.


----------



## K2007&2012 (May 25, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum
> 
> I know an 18 year old with a car.. one would presume it's in his name simply because who would buy a car from someone when you couldn't put your name on the titles.


Well that's what I was thinking, I am from America and where I come from you will be considered a thief and can be charged with theft because it is not in your name and I was told that here in Cairo, Egypt you could not sell a car if your name was not on the title, I figured, like you said, if you buy a car you would put it in your name on the title because of the law and because it is yours! I was also told that no one follows the laws in Cairo, Egypt. The person is Egyptian and obviously has lived in Cairo, Egypt his entire life, I would assume he knew the rules and obligations, but it just does not seem to be logical, and definitely not legitimate that you could not put your name on the title until the age of 21.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

K2007&2012 said:


> Well that's what I was thinking, I am from America and where I come from you will be considered a thief and can be charged with theft because it is not in your name and I was told that here in Cairo, Egypt you could not sell a car if your name was not on the title, I figured, like you said, if you buy a car you would put it in your name on the title because of the law and because it is yours! I was also told that no one follows the laws in Cairo, Egypt. The person is Egyptian and obviously has lived in Cairo, Egypt his entire life, I would assume he knew the rules and obligations, but it just does not seem to be logical, and definitely not legitimate that you could not put your name on the title until the age of 21.




If he is trying to sell you a car without giving you the titles.. take him off your friends list,


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

K2007&2012 said:


> Hello, I was wondering, If you bought a car in Cairo, Egypt, from an owner (not a dealer) and you wanted to switch the car title to your name how old would you have to be? I was told you have to be 21 years old to put the car title in your name. I also was also told that you could not resell the car unless it was in your name (which to me is legit) but I don't think you have to be 21 so I would like to know how old you really have to be. I don't like to be lied to so I just want to know if I am. Please and thank you!
> K2007&2012!


I guess you cannot sign an official buying or selling document if you are under 21, but you can drive a car if you are 18, that's under any of your parents' names for example, that's if you have the registration or car license with you all the time, and you have some kind of official document that the owner had signed (tawkeel) that gives you the permission to drive this car. 

I never had this document before but I used to drive my mom's car since I was 18 with no problems.

Good Luck.


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

Anyone can give you a gift that will be under your name but still one of the parents or a legal guardian will have the right to sell it. The car registration is not a property, you cannot be held responsible for an accident, it has to be someone over 21. 

This was few years ago, so you have to ask again.


----------

